

Injecting Computation Everywhere–A SXSW Update–Stephen Wolfram Blog - trurl42
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2014/03/injecting-computation-everywhere-a-sxsw-update/

======
dancunningham
As I read on and on, my mind was increasingly blown. The possibilities that
Wolfram Language enables are staggering.

There are so many levels to this:

1\. An elegant and flexible way of combining, aggregating, manipulating,
visualising and doing statistical analysis on data from a huge range of
domains. That's already pretty cool.

2\. Built-in connection to the real world through the vast knowledge base of
Wolfram Alpha

3\. Interpretation of natural language input to create entities representing
things in the real-world (like people, places, events, etc.) on the fly

4\. Built-in algorithms like classifiers that just work on whatever input you
give them!

5\. Built-in connections to APIs for things like social media services and I'm
sure a lot more coming

6\. The ability to create a UI, publish, deploy on the fly using the same kind
of symbolic manipulation as everything else in the language

7\. And most stunning of all, that it's all wrapped up in a single elegant
framework so that all these different things can be manipulated in similar
ways and connected to each other.

And this is just the starting point. Imagine what will happen when a community
can contribute to it and we can build on each other's work.

